# Gillty Home Theatre



## Gilltyone (Feb 1, 2010)

Gday all 
advice allways welcome!
WWW.PICZO.COM/GILLTYHOMETHEATRE.


----------



## Gilltyone (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

Did you put any insulation or anything in your riser? Without it, you run the risk of having a big echo chamber.

Why didn't you take the riser all the way to the far wall (instead of the matched curve)? It would have allowed you to put a larger couch in the back and the sofa in the front (seating for 7, instead of 5) in case you ever decided to. Now, that's just dead space.

What about the stage? Is your sub going on the stage? Did you fill it with sand.

Oh, and it would have been a lot easier to have painted before putting down the carpeting.


----------



## Gilltyone (Feb 1, 2010)

gday Spartanstew
We already had the lounge when we moved in, so being leather and fairly new didnt want to replace it. The rear and front riser does have insulation packed into them, i just left a couple of sections empty in the rear for any future cabling. As for the carpet when we bought the house there was a roll left in the shed, so rather than replace all of it we used the roll to cover the risers hence the painting afterwards.Choosing a colour was a major pain and I am still not 100% happy with the colour.
The sub has been moved around the room and we have settled on the rear left corner for now, Probably not the best spot for it but it seems to be doing its job quite well there.
All valid points but allways trying to balance budget etc.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey Gilltyone..

If this room is going to be a dedicated area for your theatre, then you'll need to start looking at adding some acoustic treatments and using some darker colours in the room..particularly the front wall..
Perceived image contrast will increase dramatically with a black front wall..

I realise there will be the WAF in relation to doing these things, but if she enjoys watching movies on the big screen, then just explain that it will look a lot better if you do these thing!


----------



## Gilltyone (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey Prof
Planning on working on the front wall, would like to do black surround and dark curtains of some sort, have you much experience with the screen goo paint?


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Screen Goo is a very expensive, overrated paint mix..
There are several, much cheaper DIY paint mixes that have been proven..here in the DIY Screens section..

If you're not going to have a totally light controlled room, then take a look at the "Cream&Sugar" paint mix, or the "Black Widow" mix..Both are excellent DIY paint applications..


----------

